# Brindled Araloosa



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

How beautiful! And unusual!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, very beautiful. Lucky person who ends up with her.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes, very unique!
You could test for a chimera


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never seen anything like that before, super cool.


----------



## Katstica (Apr 22, 2016)

Brindle is a real color! As far as I know though, we haven't discovered the gene that controls it and only refer to it as X-/+. She isn't chimera. Any foals she have will likely not have brindle being as we've found no correlation between what causes it. Even with both parents brindle the foal will not have the markings. It is seemingly random and very very rare. She is beautiful and unique!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Zebra!


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

She's very beautiful!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Brindle is not a real color. It is not a replicable genetic color. What you see here is a genetic mutation. Either an EXTENSIVE somatic cell mutation, or yes, a chimera. 

Brindle/chimeraism. is often explained by two embryos fusing early in cell development and go on to develop one single individual with two different cell lines.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Dehda01 said:


> Brindle is not a real color. It is not a replicable genetic color. What you see here is a genetic mutation. Either an EXTENSIVE somatic cell mutation, or yes, a chimera.
> 
> Brindle/chimeraism. is often explained by two embryos fusing early in cell development and go on to develop one single individual with two different cell lines.


The genetics experts on this forum simply amaze me. Two embryos= one horse with an odd color? How very interesting.


Whatever she is, she is stunning!!!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Southern Grace said:


> Someone posted a mare for sale today that appears to be a brindle (she gave permission to post the pictures).
> 
> Sire is a solid bay, dam is a leopard appaloosa. It looks like part of her got the LP gene and the other part didn't. Her face looks like varnish to me, and it would explain the light color, as she doesn't have a grey parent.
> 
> Of course, as a breeding prospect, you'd run the risk that she may not be fertile (she could have all male innards if her "twin" was male), and even if she is, her ovaries may not carry that LP gene. But still a super cool girl to look at.


I saw her, but thought the ad said that she was full Arab. I was trying to wrap my brain around a brindle Arab as I didn't think that was a color "option" in the breed. She is an interesting looking horse. Not sure if she should really be a broodmare though. Testing her for the LP gene would be easy enough though.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Katstica said:


> Brindle is a real color! As far as I know though, we haven't discovered the gene that controls it and only refer to it as X-/+. She isn't chimera. Any foals she have will likely not have brindle being as we've found no correlation between what causes it. Even with both parents brindle the foal will not have the markings. It is seemingly random and very very rare. She is beautiful and unique!


Hasn't Dunbars Gold passed along the brindle gene? He is my favorite example of brindle. 










On the flip side, I thought I read something that said that brindle mares are more likely to pass along the color than brindle studs.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the only breedable brindle gene i have seen causes hairloss in the markings and is fetal to males (so only fillies will be born as colts die in utero).


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> Hasn't Dunbars Gold passed along the brindle gene? He is my favorite example of brindle.
> 
> 
> 
> On the flip side, I thought I read something that said that brindle mares are more likely to pass along the color than brindle studs.


Dunbars Gold is a true chimera. So I doubt he has passed on brindle (but I haven't looked him up lately). I LOVE his conformation! 

There is a brindle line of horses that does pass along brindle. Look up Batty Atty (I think that's her name). Try Googling brindle mare if that name isn't right. But yes, there is a mare that has passed along her color.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Dunbar's gold is a true chimera. He has both female DNA and male DNA cell lines. Interestingly enough, his reproductive organs are male... They did have some difficulty DNA testing his foals back to him in fact. The skin vs blood DNA was different if I remember correctly. 

If brindle becomes replicable like Batty Atty, it is because of a genetic mutation that is being passed on. It is possible for a complication, but highly unlikely for a foal to still be viable with such a big mutation. It is an error in DNA replication which is fusing twins. A big error.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

here is the low down on breedable brindle. for the people who cant/to lazy to click links v




















"Breeders interested in brindle have long sought a true-breeding brindle. This past winter, the first heritable form of brindling was identified in a single family of horses. Incontinentia Pigmenti (IP) causes areas of darker pigmentation that follow the Lines of Blaschko, producing a pattern much like that of the chimeras. The mutation is dominant and sex-linked, so all the living examples are female descendants of the founder. Females that inherit the mutation are born brindle, while the males die in utero.

Unfortunately while Incontinentia Pigmenti (IP) is heritable, it is not something any breeder would actually want. A close look at the mare above shows that the affected horses have areas of hairlessness as well as hypopigmentation. The disease – and that is what this is – causes lesions in the skin, and sometimes the hair does not return after the area heals. A comparable disease in human beings causes problems with teeth, nails and eyes. According to the researchers, the affected mares also had abnormalities of the teeth, hooves and eyes. Obviously this is not the hoped-for true breeding brindle.

So like the recently identified Lavender Foal Syndrome, this is not really something that would be classified as a color. It is a genetic disease where the altered color is one of the symptoms. Breeders looking for a genetic form of brindling will have to continue looking."

here is the link to the page

A heritable form of brindle discovered in horses |


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So which are the line of horses that the colts die in utero?

The "Ima Star Moon Bar" horses are said to be fine. So is it the "Brenda Batty Atty" line or another line???


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

betty atty line. the only colt she has was not brindle. any brindles where fillies and she lost a few foals. they speculates colts who carry the gene die in utero.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

QHDragon said:


> I saw her, but thought the ad said that she was full Arab. I was trying to wrap my brain around a brindle Arab as I didn't think that was a color "option" in the breed. She is an interesting looking horse. Not sure if she should really be a broodmare though. Testing her for the LP gene would be easy enough though.


Yes, she was listed as full Arab, but she's not. She's a full sister to Spot On SA and when the girl finally pulled out her papers, sure enough, 1/2 Arab registry. She is actually 3/4 Arabian, 1/4 App. It actually could be hard to test her for LP, as it is likely she is chimera, which means some hair samples would not have the LP gene and some would. You'd have to DNA type the right hair to get that type up. However, in her baby pictures she is solid brown and the "white" sections are appearing with age, so it's acting like a Varnish app, but only on parts of the mare.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

all i can say is that she can live in my barn XD! she is purdy


----------

